# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG تحديثات :  GPGJtag V2.48 Added Huawei And LG Phones Support!!

## mohamed73

*GPGJtag V2.48 Added Huawei And LG Phones Support!!* *GPGIndustries Proud To Present You Our New Update GPGJtag V2.48.*   * GPGJtag V2.48,added support for Huawei and LG phones!*   * GPGJtag V2.48 Release Notes:*   * Added support for the following models:*  * Huawei C8950D Boot Repair.* *LG F200K Boot Repair.* *LG F220K Boot Repair.*  *Download GPGJtag V2.48 ->* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * Follow us on Facebook -> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * We Will Not Rest!!* * Best Regard* * Rahul_Bhutani*

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك

----------

